# trad Navy



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I came across this today while searching the web. It seems Brooks Brothers is making Service Dress Blue uniforms for the US Navy.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I came across this today while searching the web. It seems Brooks Brothers is making Service Dress Blue uniforms for the US Navy.


Military officer garments have been a mainstay of Brooks Brothers business since it's founding. This is good they carry on this tradition, I wonder if they still make an Army line.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Squadron A said:


> Military officer garments have been a mainstay of Brooks Brothers business since it's founding. This is good they carry on this tradition, I wonder if they still make an Army line.


Wait. Brooks Brothers make Naval officers uniforms?

Just one more reason to sign up....

JB


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

One of the many things I'm looking forward to when I commission... as long as someone else buys it, those Blues are rather pricey for Ensigns.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

When my dad was in the Army he wore Brooks shirts (formal only), ties and socks. He also wore Johnston and Murphy plaintoe bluchers, after the great Prussian Field Marshal, of course. The J&Ms were also from Brooks. I think his dress blues were from Brooks, but he got his greens from a more standard uniform sources as he needed far more of them. His West Point unis were from the Cadet store. They are beautiful. My mother still wears his black melton wool USMA jacket. I have always slept with his cadet blanket. As much as I am partial to the Point, I have to admit, that in the US, the Navy does seem to outclass the Army. Annapolis is a far more Trad town than Highland Falls. I think Service Dress blues can also be picked up at Johnson's mens shop on Maryland Ave. It is a nice traditional small mens shop, although not necessarily trad. 
I've always thought of trad as a military style, heavily influenced by GIs returning from WWII, and also Korea. Three piece suits, point collars, khakis understated shoes all have a very gruff no nonsense air to them. No frills, but well made, dependable. My litmus test for trad v. preppy is always to ask, could an NCO who fought at Iwo and then got into Yale wear this?


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

This is a relatively recent development. Brooks is one of the makers making our dress blue uniform and is offered as the top-of-the-line version in the Navy Exchanges. They make blue trouser, coat, dress shirt and tie. Would love to see them make more items, but that appears to be it for now. 

There are other options as well. There is a firm in Pensacola, Florida called Abbotts, which offers MTM versions of Navy uniforms and a tailor in Naples, Italy called Polidoro which makes bespoke uniforms. I have a mess dress uniform and a long coat from them, which are the two favorite items in my sea bag.


----------



## wannaB1L (Jul 30, 2006)

*hippy sailor*

nice uniform, but if he showed up at first formation with that hair-doo in the Cavalry, my First Sergeant would have made that hippy cut his hair. Perhaps that is why the CAV sets the standard.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

wannaB1L said:


> nice uniform, but if he showed up at first formation with that hair-doo in the Cavalry, my First Sergeant would have made that hippy cut his hair. Perhaps that is why the CAV sets the standard.


I doubt a First Sergeant would tell a Commander to get a hair cut. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

J Press & Abercrombie & Fitch did custom uniforms up to the 1970's. Abercrombie made nice naval uniforms. As far as brooks, I have to say its not the best & the shirt is a non iron. There are a few custom houses state-side that still do a linen or cotton drill twill in the white choker, now that is natty.
F


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

wannaB1L said:


> nice uniform, but if he showed up at first formation with that hair-doo in the Cavalry, my First Sergeant would have made that hippy cut his hair. Perhaps that is why the CAV sets the standard.





Laxplayer said:


> I doubt a First Sergeant would tell a Commander to get a hair cut. :icon_smile_wink:


Possibly not but, I'm sure the Captain (four stripper) might tell him!


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I am pretty sure that haircut would just barely pass the muster. We used to call it the "end of deployment look".
F


----------



## wannaB1L (Jul 30, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I doubt a First Sergeant would tell a Commander to get a hair cut. :icon_smile_wink:


you don't know the first sergeant. And furthermore any rank may correct any other regardless of grade if it is against the sacred AR- (Army Regulation). In boot an E-nothing called out Drill because his gold Crucifix had poped out from under his shirt, Drill Sgt said "thanks." And used it as an opportunity to remind us that it is our duty to correct those in violation of the Army standard, which applies to all regardless of how much weight is on that collar. So again I say that that hair-doo is too long, and Top would call him out.

Recon :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, if it's any consolation, the guy is a model.


----------



## boomerchop (Nov 30, 2005)

I have, hanging in my closet, my father's Navy dress blue uniform from WWII. It is a Brooks Brothers New York uniform, and he got it when he was in the V12 program at Steven's Institute of Technology in Hoboken, NJ. It is a far nicer uniform than any I had, including the one I had made as an ensign at Max Oberhard in Newport, RI while I was at Officer Candidate School.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

My understanding is that BB has produced uniforms for our military for a long time. Gen Grant's executive officers all wore uniforms made by BB.

Best,

Ross


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

wannaB1L said:


> you don't know the first sergeant. And furthermore any rank may correct any other regardless of grade if it is against the sacred AR- (Army Regulation). In boot an E-nothing called out Drill because his gold Crucifix had poped out from under his shirt, Drill Sgt said "thanks." And used it as an opportunity to remind us that it is our duty to correct those in violation of the Army standard, which applies to all regardless of how much weight is on that collar. So again I say that that hair-doo is too long, and Top would call him out.
> 
> Recon :icon_smile_wink:


First, the model's haircut is completely within regulation.

Second, no Navy NCO would talk to a CDR about his hair, but I think an Army NCO would. Am an exchange student with the Army right now and have got into some interesting exchanges with their NCOs that would never occur in the Navy.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I doubt a First Sergeant would tell a Commander to get a hair cut. :icon_smile_wink:


Really? I always thought longer hair was _Cavalier_, and thus suited to the _cavalry_. I think cavalry troopers would look ridiculous sporting army grunt whitewalls.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I know that many of the professionals in intell & under special operations command are prohibited from the boot haircuts


----------



## pazzarello (Jun 17, 2009)

I read on a post of your that you had uniforms made by Polidoro in Naples. Can you tell me, does he make the full range of uniforms? What selection of materials does he use? What is the quality (does it qualify as true neapolitan workmanship) and what price range do they fall in to?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

wannaB1L said:


> In boot an E-nothing called out Drill because his gold Crucifix had poped out from under his shirt, Drill Sgt said "thanks."


I can't even begin to wrap my mind around the fate of a Marine recruit who would attempt to call out a Drill Instructor. :icon_smile_big:

Seriously though, after serving in several military units (Navy and Marine Corps) I realize that the ranks of Master Chief and Sgt. Major are afforded a great deal of respect by officers; however, I can't imagine either a Navy Master Chief or a Marine Corps Sgt. Major instructing a senior officer to get a haircut. Has the military changed that much in the nearly 40 years since I was in?

Cruiser


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I can't even begin to wrap my mind around the fate of a Marine recruit who would attempt to call out a Drill Instructor. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Seriously though, after serving in several military units (Navy and Marine Corps) I realize that the ranks of Master Chief and Sgt. Major are afforded a great deal of respect by officers; however, I can't imagine either a Navy Master Chief or a Marine Corps Sgt. Major instructing a senior officer to get a haircut. Has the military changed that much in the nearly 40 years since I was in?
> 
> Cruiser


It will never happen. I have served with the Army, Navy, and Air Force (through assignments; being a proud 24+ year Marine). SNCOs will never instruct officers to do anything. Having been both, I can tell you this plainly and honestly. The Enlisted member may politely point out the error though. If an officer is out of regs, a senior officer will instruct him or her. (I have a funny story I'll tell some other time that hits this point exactly about a Marine Officer and a Gunnery Sergeant.) At any rate, it is not who says what to who but moreover how and where who says what to who. Do it in the wrong place or with the sort of attitude alluded to by Army and you're in for a heck of a ride, and not a good one. And as a final note Army, Recon is Marine Corps not Army. Semper FI!


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry to keep this thread veering ever farther off-topic, but I think there's a good reason why an officer is paired with an NCO: officers do dumb things sometimes. A good NCO should help to convince him otherwise or at least minimize the damage.
:icon_smile_big:


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

harland said:


> Sorry to keep this thread veering ever farther off-topic, but I think there's a good reason why an officer is paired with an NCO: officers do dumb things sometimes. A good NCO should help to convince him otherwise or at least minimize the damage.
> :icon_smile_big:


Oh but the reverse is just as true.  Let's just say that there are both good and bad senior enlisted and officers.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Laxplayer said:


> I doubt a First Sergeant would tell a Commander to get a hair cut. :icon_smile_wink:


He would be a poor First Sergeant if he didn't... of course, an Army First Sergeant might expect a Navy officer to have such hair.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I just transferred to the Naval Reserve from the National Guard this year and am pursuing a commission, once I get it I intend to try this NEX/BB offering out, I want to see it in person first of course, but will likely have to purchase the off-the-rack coat/trousers and have them re-altered by someone reputable like Chipp.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

septa said:


> I think Service Dress blues can also be picked up at Johnson's mens shop on Maryland Ave. It is a nice traditional small mens shop, although not necessarily trad.


I was there a few months ago and it was closed for walk-in traffic


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I just transferred to the Naval Reserve from the National Guard this year and am pursuing a commission, once I get it I intend to try this NEX/BB offering out, I want to see it in person first of course, but will likely have to purchase the off-the-rack coat/trousers and have them re-altered by someone reputable like Chipp.


good luck on your commission


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

No one has mentioned "Rogers Peet" where I had my Army Blues, Greens and Summer Tan's made. In fact RP had a shop up at the Point.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Back around Veterans' Day a few weeks ago, the downtown DC BB was displaying a set of these naval-officer's blues in its window, along with a placard about BB's history as a maker of uniforms for the U.S. armed forces.

Teddy Roosevelt went off to the Spanish-American War at the head of his Rough Riders in a bespoke uni from Brooks.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Brooks Bros. has had a long tradition of supplying military uniforms, I think they even state that they used to cater to seafaring Captain's when they first opened at Catherine & Cherry (which I've been to the spot, it is down in Chinatown, close to the Brooklyn Bridge, I had a storage unit there for awhile, and when I always crossed that corner I had to smile that the location was the birthplace of the BB brand). I think this is discussed in the 1918 Centennial booklet.

Also there is a great post-Civil War print they have in the 346 store and I've seen it elsewhere of all the different styles of militia/regular Army/Navy uniforms they made at the . I've seen and handled original receipts and requisitions for Civil War regiments/officers uniforms and camp furniture.

They used to be THE clothier of certain upper-crust National Guard units here in NYC throughout the 19th & 20th centuries, the Squadron A Cavalry troop and Seventh New York. 

I've seen WWI & WWII era field and dress uniforms that they had made ( and a J.Press dress shirt from WWII  ) - so I think it is all together fitting and proper they continue on, and I hope I'll have the opportunity to take part!


----------

